# we are new here



## wiccan (May 1, 2008)

introducing Tarro my Staffie and Nippa the jack russel !!!!
we havent been into the dog forum yet as i'm a member of a great staafie one but as were on the cat one here thought we should join the dogs 2 lol anyways pics







tarro








Nippa

and both having a cuddle


----------



## clueless (May 26, 2008)

Hello and Welcome. I love the last pic, soooo sweet


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2008)

staffys are so nice, my dad had a jack russell that lived to 19 years old  mad but cute dogs lol.

loved num 1 pic


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2008)

lovely photos


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

lovely dogs


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

great pics,lovely dogs,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Emstarz (May 20, 2008)

Lovely pics your dogs are adorable


----------



## wiccan (May 1, 2008)

Thanx omg 19yrs ahhh shes nearly 7 thats a long time lol she is the worse trained dog ive ever had but i still luv her most of da time lol


----------



## Fade to Grey (Nov 10, 2007)

they're sweet little dogs


----------



## griffpan (Feb 2, 2008)

aww great pics love the last one


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2008)

wiccan said:


> Thanx omg 19yrs ahhh shes nearly 7 thats a long time lol she is the worse trained dog ive ever had but i still luv her most of da time lol


lol beleve me if u met my dads jack russell u woulda been in shock, she was a nutta, she used to fly thro the air to get ya  we called her the minnie pitt on legs 

so yep u ave many manyyyyy mad years to come yet haha


----------

